
Show HN: An interest-free credit card for millennials - faisalkhalid80
http://www.withfea.com
======
blcArmadillo
So you only pay the subscription fee if you carry a balance and the fee is
your credit limit / 100? Also, does the card provide any cash back?

~~~
faisalkhalid80
yes, and no (cash back).

